# iui injectables,info needed



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

hi, i have had 1 course of iui, about 2 years ago. and i had to travel to the hospital every other day with my injections to have them done.
i was wondering as this was quite abit of time out of my day each time, would i be able to get my local practice nurse to do them for me or poss could i try myself. 
i had to have them in my bum   before, am going back for a scan on monday to see if i have down regulated. so will ask him then, but was hoping for abit of insight now.
many thanks
love rosina xx
also, does anyone taking suprecur wake up with the most evil of headaches, bit like a hell of a hangover im feeling very tired and pants basically, wondered if its just me at the mo, or due to the spray? x


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi rosie,

It's the norm to do the injections yourself so I don't know why you had to keep going to hospital for them. I'd definately ask the nurse.

Best of luck,

Chux xx


----------



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

thanks chux.
i dont know why i had too, will ask him next week when i go. does it have to be in your bum or can you jab somewhere else? xx


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

I never did mine in my bum, I was told tummy or top of the leg so I went for tummy as I had more padding there!! Again, I'd check with the clinic as it may depend on the drug.

Chux xx


----------



## clare mitchell (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi Rosielee

I too have no had 4 x IUI & each time my DH done my injections - just because I am too much of a wuss to do it myself.

Are u planning another IUI?

Clare


----------



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

hi clare, 
im currently on day 2 of period and taking suprecur, got my scan on tues so hopefully all will be ok to start injections then. am hoping to be able to do them myself or pop to my local surgery and get nurse to do them, will ask on tuesday. 
my last iui was 2 years ago, and forgot how much i suffered on it lol.  
am feeling a little on the tempermental side. 
anyway, best wishes to you 
love rosina xxxx


----------



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

update...... had my scan today day 6, asked about injecting myself, and he said he doesnt like his "ladies" doing that and would rather they had a nurse do it. so popped in to dr surgery and asked practice nurse, who has agreed to do it. which makes our lives a little easier, as the travelling......... finding a parking space, covering shift at work etc just for a jab in the ****    is a pain, to say the least!!! 
so, im fairly happy at the mo, with a sore botty. and evil headaches......... any advice on them would be really great , feel like   when they are really bad  
anyway, blabbed on alot
best wishes to you all
rosina x


----------

